# Lump in abdomen



## janjan (May 14, 2013)

Hi does anydody else get a hard mass in their stomach when they lie flat mine is kinda sausage shaped and tender to touch war could it be


----------



## LisaOlyWa (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a lump sensation in the gallbladder area. Have had tests to show that all is normal for my gallbladder and stomach. Had CT and ultrasounds, nothing shows up there either. I feel it the strongest when I set upright. It is next to rib cage, on right side, about half way down the cage. I also have pains in ovaries area and to the right of the ovaries area. Told IBS and to follow the low FODMAPs diet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LisaOlyWa (Jun 7, 2013)

I have lump in sensation gallbladder area. Ruled out everything and have been told I have IBS. I was told to follow the low FODMAPs diet. My lump sensation is most strong when I sit up for any length of time.


----------

